# HOWTO Opera Encoding language



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 29, 2011)

If you have install support for your language but even you set the encoding on your Opera browser, insist to do not want to see your language, then this is a simple trick.
Open browser and on URL write *about:config*
Go to section *Network* and *HTTP Accept Charset*
Add your charset (For Greek for example is iso-8859-7)
Save and exit. That's it 
Also don't forget to  set again: Menu - Page - Encoding - *Automatic selection*


----------

